# MySQL and jail



## fred974 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a FreeBSD 10 ZFS Server running 3 ezjail jails (MySQL, Web and Mail).
I am in the process to securing the database (MySQL) server but I am struggling to understand if jails are classified as been remote machines or local.
The reason why I am asking is because this will crucially depend on what I will set in the /mysql/my.cnf
for example

```
skip-networking
bind-address=127.0.0.1
```
Only my web and mail server will be / should be accessing the database jail.

I will welcome any link/tutorial on how to secure MySQL jail or jails in general on FreeBSD?

Thank you
Fred


----------

